# Rediscovering an ancient album i sold was i mental back than this is hudge??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did purchased Aurora :The land of hsrm and appletrees and i was into guitar laden genra so i did not fuly appreciated and sold it, now i would lisen to it years's if not decade later wow, what an etherical band ala dead can dancee more new agy more soft dark-wavegothicism. Very nice album nice band from Germanyif you like atmospheric stuff.

:angel:


:tiphat:


----------

